# what do you think?



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just purchased this mare a few couple months ago. She has been sitting in a pasture her whole life. I'm aware that she needs some muscling, but what do you think of her confirmation? Which discipline is she best built for? Thank you!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Only critique I am going to give you is I WANT HER!!!! She is a nice looking little lady.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

From what I can see she is a nice Quarterhorse mare. Her neck is a tad short and her coupling is a bit rough (tho not bad). I cannot give any critique of her front legs with the bandages on. Her hind leg looks a bit over straight. She is a bit restricted in the shoulder.

I like her a lot. She is very breedy and I like a solid bay. She reminds me some of a horse I handled way back in time.. 40 years ago.. Bailey Bay Sou... by My Bay Bailey. Super smart horse and really put together.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you very much, to the both of you! Its great to hear other people's input.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think she looks great for being a pasture puff. I think you can do many things with her, so really what would you like to do with her? 

Very pretty!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you!

I would really like to do reining. Maybe some western pleasure. I don't think that its fair to ask a horse to excel in something that they are simply not equipped to excel in. I am head over heels for this mare, and am very biased. Thats why I'm asking for people to give me their input.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone else? :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She looks like a fun ride  And prob. would do great with whatever you put her to work on!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

bump


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

I love her!!!!!! Nice small head and pretty evenly built just needs some muscle and everyone will be jealous lol.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Running pictures (or any movement) are horrible pictures to judge conformation. The first one is at a bad angle. You meed straight on squared up shots to really judge.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures....


----------

